# HARC Round #1 @ Vertigo Raceway 1/22/2011



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Alrighty folks, we've had a nice break after a banner year and an incredible Toys For Tots Race! There has been lots of great racing going through January so far, and it's time for us to start out the year STRONG with HARC! Vertigo guys are always hard at work preparing for us to come.

I've got my cars cleaned up and I'm ready to defend my 2nd position in Expert E-Buggy, and I'm looking to make a charge for 1st place!

I've got my Short Course truck completely lined out and I'm looking for a podium finish in 2011 as well!

Trophies from 2010 will be handed out at this race.

As a reminder, the changes for this season are as follows:
-Start time is 1:00PM
-1st Place gets 52 points
-4 drops this season
-1/8 Expert Buggy B-main is 15 minutes
-E-Buggy is split up into Sportsman and Expert. 13min A-main/10min B-main in Expert. 10min A-main/5min B-main in Sportsman.

Full rules can be found here:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316156

Weather looks great on the forecast, so I'm really looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

cant wait looks like there will be some good drivers in e buggy expert my son will be in sportsman e buggy cant wait to see how he does.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Dan and I are there.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Can't wait.... This is going to be really fun!!!


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

mbx6 is almost ready just hope *mbx6E* will make it in time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOTS of us waiting for our MBX6E to come in!!! 

Cassidy, you're getting an E-Buggy???

I'm surprised at how many cross-overs we've gotten from E to Nitro, and vica versa.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, is the road in front of Vertigo still one-way?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes still one way and was told feb 7 on ebuggy


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

help me out with the one way road. not sure what ya'll are talking about.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> help me out with the one way road. not sure what ya'll are talking about.


*DETOUR*

*There is major construction on the road that gets you to Vertigo, Algoa-Friendswood Rd. The traffic is only allowed to go one-way, from South to North. *

*This means ALL entries to the road must be made at Hwy. 6 and Algoa-Friendswood Rd. There is a flashing yellow light at the intersection and construction signs as well. *

*When leaving Vertigo, you have to go to FM 517. Right on FM 517 takes you to I45 and left on FM 517 takes you to Hwy 35. *

*1836 Algoa Friendswood, Alvin, TX 77511*


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Thankfully, this ought to be the last HARC race with the construction. I believe construction is due to be complete next month.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

ok got it. Thanks


----------



## Cassidy S. (Apr 21, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> LOTS of us waiting for our MBX6E to come in!!!
> 
> Cassidy, you're getting an E-Buggy???
> 
> I'm surprised at how many cross-overs we've gotten from E to Nitro, and vica versa.


Ya iw ill be electric , i have all my electronics to go into it know i just need the car to make it go. I will still be running all the same classes i have been just trying to add one more.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, welcome to the fray!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

We are going to try adding something new to the HARC Races this year. We are going to try to do a tutorial session before each race, with varying common topics related to off-road racing. This weekend's tutorial will be held at 12:00PM at the track, and will be conducted by Jason Branham. The topic of instruction/discussion for this race will be "Tire Gluing". This is a problem that has plagued most of us at one point or another, and can become a bit of an art-form once you get it right. Many people struggle with this, and Jason is graciously donating his time to demonstrate gluing up a set of tires, and will hold a brief Q&A session afterwards.

Over the coming year, the instructors and topics will change. We are looking at topics like Nitro tuning, Electric Motor/Battery/ESC setup, suspension setup, etc. 

I've looked into this for some time now, but haven't had the time to do it all myself&#8230;&#8230;..thanks to Jason and other for stepping up and helping out our newbies!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a set of revolvers he can use for the class. I hate gluing.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I hate gluing tires. I just found this video by Ryan Lutz that is pretty good. The one thing that surprises me is that he doesnt clean the bead of the tire or dremel it.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Going to be a blast!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> I hate gluing tires. I just found this video by Ryan Lutz that is pretty good. The one thing that surprises me is that he doesnt clean the bead of the tire or dremel it.


 Yea, I don't dremel either. I never had an issue yet, I have found out that windex seems to be the perfect thing to clean the tires and rims before gluing.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> I have a set of revolvers he can use for the class. I hate gluing.


Sounds good to me, bring'em! As long as it's Pro-Line!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Your so bias proline man......haha


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Its goin down, Hopefully weather is good. Worked on car almost all day MLK day. Smooth as butter baby.


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

so is the track going to open at 9am for us to pratice?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

captkidd said:


> so is the track going to open at 9am for us to pratice?


Yes


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

skillett said:


> Your so bias proline man......haha


You better beleive it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

3 days to go until the 2011 season kicks off!!!!!!


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

*e-buggy*

so what is the most popular e-buggy (1/8 scale ) that is?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The weather is looking great for Saturday! 

A little chilly in the morning, but sunny and 0% chance of rain for Friday and Saturday!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

captkidd said:


> so what is the most popular e-buggy (1/8 scale ) that is?


RC8Be.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> RC8Be.


maybe in your garage.........


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

captkidd said:


> so what is the most popular e-buggy (1/8 scale ) that is?


 This town is all about Mugen. Join the Mugen Mafia.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> maybe in your garage.........


HEY, when she isnt breaking shock shafts, camber rod ends, shocks falling off, wheels falling off or bending chassis braces... she works great.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> This town is all about Mugen. Join the Mugen Mafia.


Noooo. Not the dark side!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like track is getting a little rain today. Should be just the right moisture in the ground for the race. We've got new barriers going up on all 3 elevations to keep you crazy drivers on the track....you know who you are!

Can't wait to call some races this weekend! ....and race too


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

well i preorder me a Mugen MBX-6 ECO m-SPEC today cant wait to get !!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sweet*



captkidd said:


> well i preorder me a Mugen MBX-6 ECO m-SPEC today cant wait to get !!


 It's a great looking buggy. I love my Nitro Mugen......


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome. If u need any help with your new mugen. Look me up.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nitro...M spec..A great way to fly!


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

captkidd said:


> well i preorder me a Mugen MBX-6 ECO m-SPEC today cant wait to get !!


Welcome to the Mugen Mafia....your initiation is a broken arm :rotfl:


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh yea and tell marshalls no cell phone on track. Sucks when your fliped over a the marshal is txting. Lol.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

Got an itchy trigger finger, hope it ain't to cold.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i agree, and also, if there are kids out there, lets try to keep them away from the spots where most of the wrecks happen. just my .02



losi_racer said:


> Oh yea and tell marshalls no cell phone on track. Sucks when your fliped over a the marshal is txting. Lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

ahhhh, FINALLY Friday!!!

See you guys in the morning!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

What is the track address?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Roger,

The address is on their site:

http://www.vertigoraceway.com/

Make sure to read about the construction on the front page, as this will alter the way you come to the track most likely. The road in front of the track is one-way currently, due to construction.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

A few last minute notes before tomorrow's race:

Construction - the road in front of the track is still one way. Be sure to look at the website for more details.

Payment - We are cash only, stop by the ATM before the track. There will be no credit cards or credit for racing. CASH ONLY

Sign ups - Practice is open to those who have already signed up for the race. You will given a wristband upon entry, then you are welcome to practice. Gates open at 9A, practice ends at 12:30p. Plan your day accordingly. Sign ups end at 12:45p. If you miss sign ups you miss first round of qualifying. You are welcome to jump in for round 2. Racing starts promptly at 1:00p. 

Clinic - Training clinic taught by Jason Branham will begin at 12:00, the location will be determined tomorrow. Most likely will be under the eave of the building

Driver's meeting - We will have a driver's meeting at 12:45 to cover some basic rules and review the race day.

Marshalling - If you race multiple classes and they wind up being back to back, it is your responsibility to find a marshal to substitute for you. No racers should skip their turn to marshal without a replacement. Everybody wants great marshals, but you guys are the marshals, so be responsible with showing back up to the track immediately after your race. 

No hobby shop - If you break parts, pack them. There is no longer a hobby shop on site.

I look forward to some great weather and racing tomorrow. This will be the first HARC race on the new layout and the first time driving on it for many of you. Please be courteous with your driving and marshal the way you expect to be marshaled.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Will there be room under the eave to pit, maybe I could just set up pit there so we could do the clinic there?


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

jbranham50 said:


> Will there be room under the eave to pit, maybe I could just set up pit there so we could do the clinic there?


Sure, I can hold a spot for you. Just bring a table, chair, and light.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Would there be enough room to hold a spot for 4?


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Verti goat said:


> Welcome to the Mugen Mafia....your initiation is a broken arm :rotfl:


plz no!!!!


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

mmorrow said:


> Awesome. If u need any help with your new mugen. Look me up.


I will do this is my 1st 1/8 buggy too.


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

ready to get my race on


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

My rig is ready..Monkey is on the way!!


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

U can count me in.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Working on my cars now. See you all in a while


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

im not gonna make it today, gotta work. yall have fun. wish i could be mixin it up with yall


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> im not gonna make it today, gotta work. yall have fun. wish i could be mixin it up with yall


I'm in the same boat! At work


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

had a blast even though my driving sucked hope everyone had fun good to see alot of new faces


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Results posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com

Congrats to all the winners!

Great race day. You guys were doing great on the track and driving respectfully; I love it! Think we had a little over 90 entries! Got cold as soon as the sun went down, but most of us hung in like r/c troopers. Thanks to everyone for coming out and we'll see you next time.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Had fun, Missed the A main, Had a good run in the B-Monkey is figurin out the Muge, Ya'll Be ware' !!!!! I was suprised at all the yelling going on in the expert classes at HARC, complainin bout the track (like they are the only driver that has to deal with it?) Hmmm, Figure I am just gonna join in an have a crappy, complaainin' voice from here on in, an the expert marshell on the cell phone??? Class down clown, what a pity, I tought folks were bigger here. 

It was a great turnout, and at the end of the day I had alot of fun, I hope the crowd is better on the next run!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

I enjoyed watching you run monkey you sure are quicke for a old man..
Thanks Courtney for the trophies you spared no expense 
They are. Nice.......



What a way to break in the new year


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Skillet, You are a hoot to watch, Fast as all get out, keep doin whatcha doin and you will be fine, thanks for your help in my main! I was tyring to step up an run with the youngins, it just did not pan out that way,sad to say! Again, had fun racining with all the crew. Congrats to all!


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

had a great time at the race!! It was great to see everyone again and to crash some rc cars.  Thanks to Courtney for giving us a great series to race!


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

tannerH said:


> had a great time at the race!! It was great to see everyone again and to crash some rc cars.  Thanks to Courtney for giving us a great series to race!


 It was great seeing you out again 
You were ballistic in that kyosho
You sure you didn't have a controller in your hand when you were born.
A natrual for sure


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Sure was a fun race day! Now I gotta figure a way to keep this Reavis guy off my tail!


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a blast at the race Sat night !


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Fun times*

I had so much fun saturday. Thanks to everyone for a world class track, and great friends.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! What a fantastic way to start the year guys!!! 90+ entries, and a clean, fast, and fun race day!

I'm seeing the racing get cleaner and more courteous across the board, and I'm proud of you guys for that. We are one of the fastest and best groups of racers here in Houston than just about any other area in the South!

Thanks to JB for putting on the tire clinic. He was able to cover not only glueing, but tire selection/treads/compounds as well! Next time we do a clinic, we'll make sure that practice is over so we can get a few more attendees, but the 6-8 that I saw was a very good start!

As Derrick said, it got pretty darn cold out there, and my vision became limited from the driver stand as soon as the sun went down, but still had fun just pointing my car in the direction I wanted to go and PULLING THE LLLLEEEVVVEEERRR! (it didn't exactly work too well though..........glad we've got four drops this year! LOL)

Not all of the winners were present, but thanks and congrats again to all that were there. I'm proud of all of you guys&#8230;&#8230;.you've all gotten really good, really quick! I appreciate all of your regular attendance, and the manner in which you conduct yourselves on/off the track.

Here's some pictures of most of our winners.........in no particular order.

I will try to get Rusty to get these up on the website soon, as well as get the rest of the website refreshed.

Already looking forward to the river!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's your points as of round #1. There are a lot of new names/faces that I don't necessarily know, so please if I've mis-spelled anyone's name, please let me know. Additionally, there are some nick-names on there as well that I'm not sure who they are, so please if you want your name in the points, PM me and let me know your nick-name and full name so I can get my spreadsheet updated.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I had a good time racing. Thanks to my sponsors...........joto #1 and joto #2 and to Robby for the pit spot. I didn't stay for the mains, but qualifying in the A was pretty cool though. I was alseep in a warm bed by the time you guys were done racing.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Had a good time. Some good racing. Lighting in the far coners does sux.. i painted me a bright body today. hope it helps


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

losi_racer said:


> Had a good time. Some good racing. Lighting in the far coners does sux.. i painted me a bright body today. hope it helps


We have more lighting going up very soon!! So Excited!!


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow looks like you all had a fun time. Wish I coulda been there but was out of town. 

Nice to see Electric Buggy had its sportsman class and with all the new guys and convertiees coming over that should fill out nicely. Expert Electric also looks very competitive for 2011! 

Any given HARC we got:
Jake, Traig Clark, Earl Trendle, Mark Morrow, Ron Tylor, Nik Sortor, Thomas Wells, Sutton, Jason Wipf, Jason Reives, Willy Mills, Jordan Rollins, John Payson, Courtney Vaughan, Nick Maslowski, Jerry Parker and new from gas to electric Cassidy Sims, Skillet and Tanner (? i heard ?). And yes thats about 20 in expert right there and I did not name them all even!! I just got tired of writing names... Looks like we may have 2 full Expert E mains A&B and a solid Sportsman E going this year.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Keep up the sportsman E Buggy. It is a great class for our new racers. 
I saw a few guys in exp E buggy that should of signed up for sportsman.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Is that really your truggy? Or did you lift it....*

:mpd:


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

CV-Those are really nice trophies! I went home and had a Monkey Moment of sadness after the tantrum wore off...****, that is gonna look so goooood in my Hobby room at the end of this series,,..


----------

